# How I can add new event in the calendar?



## natasha2000

I tried to add the dates for Ortodox Christmas Eve and Christmas, as well as Serbian New Year, but it seems that I do not have permission to do this. If I do not have the permission for this, then why there is an option available?
Do I have to contact some moderator to do this for me?


----------



## ireney

Good question! I have wondered about that in the past too (although not about the Julian Calendar-Orthodox Christmas since we follow the Gregorian Calendar for these celebrations).


----------



## natasha2000

Well, whatever event we want to add...
I said orthodox Christmas since I know Serbs are not the only one Orthodox who follow Julian Calendar, but I also know that not all Orthodox follow it...


----------



## panjabigator

I also wanted to add some Sikh and Hindu holidays on there.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,
I started restricting who can post to the calendars after some guy in Australia started posting his doctors appointments a couple of years ago.   I also want some control over what goes on the index page.  So now, each calendar has an "owner" who is allowed to post to it.

Mike


----------



## ElaineG

Only moderators can add to the calendar.  That may seem silly, but otherwise some people add their dentist appointments and the like.  Really!

I have a pretty busy week coming up, so I don't promise to do it immediately but if you post in this thread the things you'd like added, I'll do my best to help you out.  Please make sure to note whether the date in question is for this year only, or repeating (i.e., the Jewish and Muslim holidays are not on a fixed date on the standard calendar, but follow their respective calendars).


----------



## Jana337

Also, if you want to add new calendars, please tell us. 

Jana


----------



## natasha2000

Jana337 said:


> Also, if you want to add new calendars, please tell us.
> 
> Jana


 
Ah, this is how it works? I didn't know that... 

Well, Mike, people are really sometimes rare creatures... What on Earth he needed his appointments in WR calendar for?

I wouldn't know if I want to make my own calendar (or a Serbian one), and for the moment, I would like to add 6th January as a Christmas Eve, 7th January as Christmas, and 13th January as a Serbian New Years Eve and 14th January as a Serbian New Year. As far as the Christmas dates are concerned, I am aware that not only Serbs celebrate it on these days, but I am not sure who else is. So maybe the best thing would be to put as "Some Orthodox churches" as adjective, or something like this, beause if you put Serbian Christmas, it would not be completely correct. As far as the New Year's dates, I am sure you can put Serbian as an adjective, because I think nobody else celebrates 13/14 January. 
Later I would like to add Easter, but since this holiday is not always the same, I'll let you know when I know it. Christmas and NY are always the same date.
Thank you, guys.


----------



## papillon

I can confirm that the Russian Christmas Eve and Christmas day are on the same days in January as the Serbian ones.
In Russia, the day of January 13 is referred to as the Old New Year, and many in Russia celebrate this day in addition to  the bigger New Year day on Dec 31.


----------



## natasha2000

papillon said:


> In Russia, the day of January 13 is referred to as the Old New Year, and many in Russia celebrate this day in addition to the bigger New Year day on Dec 31.


 
Really? This is very interesting... And we were as selfcentered as to call it Serbian New Year...


----------



## Nunty

Here in the city of many rites, churches and ecclessial communities (*), we have three Christmas and New Year dates on the Christian calendars, marked as "Latin", "Orthodox" and "Armenian".


(*) a.k.a. Jerusalem


----------



## natasha2000

Nun-Translator said:


> Here in the city of many rites, churches and ecclessial communities (*), we have three Christmas and New Year dates on the Christian calendars, marked as "Latin", "Orthodox" and "Armenian".
> 
> 
> (*) a.k.a. Jerusalem


 

And which date for Orthodox Christmas do you have? I ask this, because it is not possible to put all Orthodox chrches under the same Christmas date, since not all Orthodox churches celebrate it on 7th January... Greeks, to begin with, as Ireney said.

Maybe it can be marked as Orthodox (GC)* and Orthodox (JC)*

*GC - Gregorian calendar JC Julian calendar


----------



## Nunty

Yes, that is an excellent idea, Natasha. Maybe it could be applied here in the forums? 

I'm wondering, though this is probably wandering into CD territory, if the choice of "Orthodox" and "Armenian" in our local calendars is to accomodate the different Orthodox calendars, since "Armenian" here refers to the Armenian Orthodox Church.


----------



## natasha2000

Nun-Translator said:


> Yes, that is an excellent idea, Natasha. Maybe it could be applied here in the forums?
> 
> I'm wondering, though this is probably wandering into CD territory, if the choice of "Orthodox" and "Armenian" in our local calendars is to accomodate the different Orthodox calendars, since "Armenian" here refers to the Armenian Orthodox Church.


 
Well, I don't think so, since Armenian OC belongs to a wider branch of Oriental Orthodox churches, and it cannot be used as a common name for various Orthodox churches. If we put Armenian Church, then I really do not see the reason for not including each and every autocephalic orthodox church apart...
SOURCE

Besides, it seems that a group of Oriental Orthodox Churches is not the same as Eastern Orthodoxy. Wiki says:


> The term _*Oriental Orthodoxy*_ refers to the communion of Eastern Christian Churches that recognize only the first three ecumenical councils — the First Council of Nicaea, the First Council of Constantinople and the Council of Ephesus — and reject the dogmatic definitions of the Council of Chalcedon. Hence, these Churches are also called *Old Oriental Churches*. Despite potentially confusing nomenclature, *Oriental Orthodox churches are distinct from the churches that collectively refer to themselves as **Eastern Orthodoxy**.*


 
Here's more.


My suggestion was for WR, Nun... 
I wouldn't dream of proposing any kind of changes in the organisation of Jerusalem religious communities....


----------



## Nunty

natasha2000 said:


> My suggestion was for WR, Nun...
> I wouldn't dream of proposing any kind of changes in the organisation of Jerusalem religious communities....



Then you're the first!!!


----------

